# american fork creek



## husker (Sep 16, 2007)

Had couple hours sat. so thought of A.F.C.It was a good time caught seven and missed at lest that many.All were small brown biggest ten inches but what a blast.Everything I used worked 16 -18 royal wulff,royal coachmen,parachute adams but the best was18 pmd didn;t try nymph would have done even better. 


rich


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Lots of the pools there have planter rainbows as well. Some of them are getting pretty chubby but they have beat up fins from the hatchery raceways.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I have never fished American fork creek. Any pointers on where to fish up there?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Every single break in the current has a fish in in. Just stand in the middle of the river and work your way upstream casting to EVERY break in the current. Behind every rock, above every rock, every single change of depth where the current might slow up just a tad, and every current seam. A high floating dry fly will be much easier to see in the fast water such as a R. Wulff, Stimi, Goddard Caddis, or even a hopper. I think a 100 fish day is really a possibility if you fish all day. Make sure to take the shortest rod you have.

And watch out for bears! :wink:


----------

